# hypothetical question for rhom lovers.....



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

What's better a humongus rhom that does nothing, but looks nice ..... or a smaller rhom that has that perfect shape/color and aggressive as hell????


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll take that smaller one, send it my way please.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

a rhom that is easy to measure with a ruler/yard stick and a camera so i vote the one that is huge and does nothing.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The big rhom. Even if it does zilch, it's just a beautiful thing to look at.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AS fan said:


> a rhom that is easy to measure with a ruler/yard stick and a camera so i vote the one that is huge and does nothing.


I second that! Those are my favourite kind of rhoms too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> I'll take that smaller one, send it my way please.


x2 I'll take the active sucka no contest


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Feefa said:


> x2 I'll take the active sucka no contest


no doubt looking at your avatar!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Feefa said:


> I'll take that smaller one, send it my way please.


x2 I'll take the active sucka no contest
[/quote]

Honestly , I would take a Nice Big Rhom , I think 13 " would be big enough for me . I dont think i could house something any bigger.
and at this point they are still quite active...

I wouldnt ever Get a Rhom under 9 " too shy IMO.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

weerhom said:


> What's better a humongus rhom that does nothing, but looks nice ..... or a smaller rhom that has that perfect shape/color and aggressive as hell????


How you expect the fish to do something or interact if all it sees around it is grey rubber!


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

i would like a BIG rhom, but i seen a few and they just sit in the corner like a bad boy at school. i like the small ones which swim around the playground and have fun and are happy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd never really seen a huge rhom until I saw GG's...

After seeing that monster, there is not much that's more impressive (as far as Serras go) than a huge rhom.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

it would probably be more interactive in an actual tank. i'd rather have the active fish.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I would get one that is stunning to look at if you plan on keeping it for a while. If it is not very outgoing, it will just take a little time to be comfortable with it's surroundings. My rhom would hide for almost a year but now, I could hand feed him if I wanted to take the chance of loosing a digit.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> What's better a humongus rhom that does nothing, but looks nice ..... or a smaller rhom that has that perfect shape/color and aggressive as hell????


How you expect the fish to do something or interact if all it sees around it is grey rubber!
[/quote]









In my opinion....there is nothing more impressive then a large rhom.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i AGREE that a large rhom is the way to go...Its something you don't see everyday and much more stunning to look at IMO. Although I still wanna attempt to grow a juvie rhom into a monster just so i can say i did it. The biggest i made it to was like 7-8" and then I always found something bigger and better and ended up giving up on the lil guy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> i AGREE that a large rhom is the way to go...Its something you don't see everyday and much more stunning to look at IMO. Although I still wanna attempt to grow a juvie rhom into a monster just so i can say i did it. The biggest i made it to was like 7-8" and then I always found something bigger and better and ended up giving up on the lil guy


Good luck getting past 10".
IMO it's next to impossible to grow one out much past that in an aquarium.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

I would prefer to have something with a personality. Whether its humongous or small, as long as it cruises the tank and shows its self off. Being nasty is just an added bonus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Gigante Pirana said:


> What's better a humongus rhom that does nothing, but looks nice ..... or a smaller rhom that has that perfect shape/color and aggressive as hell????


How you expect the fish to do something or interact if all it sees around it is grey rubber!
[/quote]

Yeah it would be kind of like being in a room with little to no light.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

ok gross gurke...since you really aren't getting the question and laughing at my rhom in a tub. The question isn't just a rhom in a tub. It is a very nicely shaped "round" active 14" colorful specimen, with no scales missing, no sign of hith ever, and teeth showing with an attitude to match..... or a larger ok shaped animal. or in other terms...big and beautiful, or just bigger. I am not getting rid of one, it was just a hypothetical question.

"I" like the "show" 14" specimen better imo, but neither is for sale any time soon.....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What makes you think that hes not getting the question.

He clearly stated his opinion which aswered your question


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i just posted new pics of the rhom from a view in which he is actually viewed. The fish can see out/up very well.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just because the fish can see up wont make him anymore interactive with you.
If it were an arrowana maybe but IMO not a Rhom.

Sorry hes not working out for ya :nod:

If you have room in your house then getting him a tank would be better


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure weerhom can find room somewhere for a proper tank for that big guy. He could downsize on some of his toys.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

weerhom said:


> ok gross gurke...since you really aren't getting the question and laughing at my rhom in a tub. The question isn't just a rhom in a tub. It is a very nicely shaped "round" active 14" colorful specimen, with no scales missing, no sign of hith ever, and teeth showing with an attitude to match..... or a larger ok shaped animal. or in other terms...big and beautiful, or just bigger. I am not getting rid of one, it was just a hypothetical question.
> 
> "I" like the "show" 14" specimen better imo, but neither is for sale any time soon.....


GG was nice about what he said its a forum and he gave his opinion from personal experience. by the way are you saying the big fish you just got is 14 inches now or still 18+?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

weerhom said:


> ok gross gurke...since you really aren't getting the question and laughing at my rhom in a tub. The question isn't just a rhom in a tub. It is a very nicely shaped "round" active 14" colorful specimen, with no scales missing, no sign of hith ever, and teeth showing with an attitude to match..... or a larger ok shaped animal. or in other terms...big and beautiful, or just bigger. I am not getting rid of one, it was just a hypothetical question.
> 
> "I" like the "show" 14" specimen better imo, but neither is for sale any time soon.....


Your original post said a huge rhom or a smaller rhom. There was no mention of how big the size difference was. If you have a 16" rhom vs a 6" rhom....Im going larger. If the size difference isn't that huge&#8230;Im going with the fish I like the shape of more.
Personally...Im not impressed with round fish...I like more angular rhombs. I like a flat stomach...and a sharp angle from head to back...not a overweight round look. That being said....I dont consider attitude when I am looking at a fish....the shape of the fish is much more important to me. I have taken small fish of the same species because I liked their shape and fins better. I think the personality of the fish will come out over time.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm surprised this thread has lasted this long


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i like how in depth you described your answer to my question gg. That's what I like to read. I am truly interested in detail. That's cool how your idea of a perfect rhombeus is angular. different strokes for different folks. For me personally the rounder the better. How about the other rhom lovers reading. Do you guys like rounder or angular rhoms? And I fully agree. The personality will come in time. But some are just NASTY compared to others.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I also like more angular rhoms, just like how GG had described. however, I couldn't resist to watch mine feed so now that they are all rounded...or getting there







I need to control myself


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

weerhom said:


> i like how in depth you described your answer to my question gg. That's what I like to read. I am truly interested in detail. That's cool how your idea of a perfect rhombeus is angular. different strokes for different folks. For me personally the rounder the better. How about the other rhom lovers reading. Do you guys like rounder or angular rhoms? And I fully agree. The personality will come in time. But some are just NASTY compared to others.


angular. some of the xingus angles are just awesome.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> What's better a humongus rhom that does nothing, but looks nice ..... or a smaller rhom that has that perfect shape/color and aggressive as hell????


How you expect the fish to do something or interact if all it sees around it is grey rubber!
[/quote]

^ How true, rhoms take their cue from what is going on around them, both mine physically react to small movements in the room and chase along the tank even when a cat walks past and both are around 14 or so ins.. not monsters i know.Personally i prefer the " underfed " angular look tho its not easy to keep that look if you have a hungry fish:


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

very cool. But do you guys agree that there are round rhoms that aren't overfed but still round genetically? That's what I am talking about. I agree that overfed, round isn't my favorite. The fish actually looks up for food now. He is cool in the tub. I just like that round nasty clean specimen more.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i myself prefer the looks of the above rhoms. I agree about the genetics playing a role in a rhoms shape, but in most cases that "roundness" comes from overfeeding IMO.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I myself like the more angular Rhoms that have that diamond shape that they are known for


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

when they're really round they almost look pygo-ish


----------

